# What's your personality?...share your score



## Ozarkgal (Mar 26, 2013)

*This is very interesting.... See what you come up with. Don't cheat!  My score was 49.*

*Below is Dr. Phil's test.*


*(Dr. Phil scored 55, he did this test on Oprah* *and she got a 38.) *

*Some folks pay a lot of* *money to find this stuff out! *

*The following test is pretty accurate and it* *only takes a few minutes.*

*Take this test for yourself and send it on to your friends....*


Don't peek!
Answers are for who you are now and not who you were in the past.

This is a real test given by Human Relations Departments at many
Of the major corporations today.
 It helps them get better insight concerning their employees and in their prospective employees. 


There are 10 Simple questions so grab a pencil and paper. Record your letter answers to each question.
Ready?

Begin.
1. *When do you feel your best...*
A) in the morning
B) during the afternoon and early evening
C) late at night

2. *You usually walk...*
A) fairly fast, with long steps
B) fairly fast, with little steps
C) less fast head up, looking the world in the face
D) less fast, head down
E) very slowly

3. *When talking to people you...*
A) stand with your arms folded
B) have your hands clasped
C) have one or both your hands on your hips
D) touch or push the person to whom you are talking
E) play with your ear, touch your chin, or smooth your hair

4. *When relaxing, you sit with..*
A) your knees bent with your legs neatly side by side
B) your legs crossed
C) your legs stretched out or straight
D) one leg curled under you

5. *When something really amuses you, you react with... *
A) big appreciated laugh
B) a laugh, but not a loud one
C) a quiet chuckle
D) a sheepish smile

6. *When you go to a party or social gathering you...*
A) make a loud entrance so everyone notices you
B) make a quiet entrance, looking around for someone you know
C) make the quietest entrance, trying to stay unnoticed

7. *You're working very hard, concentrating hard, and you're interrupted.... *
A) welcome the break
B) feel extremely irritated
C) vary between these two extremes

8. *Which of the following colors do you like most.... *
A) Red or orange
B) black
C) yellow or light blue
D) green
E) dark blue or purple
F) white
G) brown or gray

9. *When you are in bed at night, in those last few moments before going to sleep you are.....* 

A) stretched out on your back
B) stretched out face down on your stomach
C) on your side, slightly curled
D) with your head on one arm
E) with your head under the covers 

10. *You often dream that you are...*
A) falling
B) fighting or struggling
C) searching for something or somebody
D) flying or floating
E) you usually have dreamless sleep
F) your dreams are always pleasant
POINTS:


1. (a) 2 (b) 4 (c) 6
2. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 7 (d) 2 (e) 1
3. (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 5 (d) 7 (e) 6
4. (a) 4 (b) 6 (c) 2 (d) 1
5. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 2
6. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 2
7. (a) 6 (b) 2 (c) 4
8. (a) 6 (b) 7 (c) 5 (d) 4 (e) 3 (f) 2 (g) 1
9. (a) 7 (b) 6 (c) 4 (d) 2 (e ) 1
10 (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 6 (f) 1
*Now add up the total number of points. *
*OVER 60 POINTS: *Others see you as someone they should "handle with care." You're seen as vain, self-centered, and extremely dominant. Others may admire you, wishing they could be more like you, but don't always trust you, hesitating to become too deeply involved with you.

*51 TO 60 POINTS*: Others see you as an exciting, highly volatile, rather impulsive personality, a natural leader, who's quick to make decisions, though not always the right ones. They see you as bold and adventuresome, someone who will try anything once, someone who takes chances and enjoys an adventure. They enjoy being in your company because of the excitement you radiate.

*41 TO 50 POINTS*: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical, and always interesting, someone who's constantly in the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding, someone who'll always cheer them up and help them out.

*31 TO 40 POINTS:* Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you, realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.

*21 TO 30 POINTS:* Your friends see you as painstaking and fussy. They see you as very cautious, extremely careful, a slow and steady plodder. It would really surprise them if you ever did something impulsively or on the spur of the moment, expecting you to examine everything carefully from every angle and then, usually decide against it. They think this reaction is caused partly by your careful nature.

*UNDER 21 POINTS:* People think you are shy, nervous, and indecisive, someone who needs looking after, who always wants someone else to make the decisions and who doesn't want to get involved with anyone or anything! They see you as a worrier who always sees problems that don't exist. Some people think you're boring. Only those who know you well, know that you aren't.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2013)

I got a 39.

I also object to several of the questions on the grounds that they do not apply to me at all - 

3. *When talking to people you...
*
(F) - Talk with my hands

4. *When relaxing, you sit with..

*(E) I can be relaxed in ANY position

6. *When you go to a party or social gathering you...*

(D) I don't GO to parties or gatherings


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2013)

41 here!


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 27, 2013)

39 for me and that does describe me accurately. Cool test, very simple.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I got a 39.
> 
> I also object to several of the questions on the grounds that they do not apply to me at all -



I'm more worried about the questions that do apply to you that aren't on the test.layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I'm more worried about the questions that do apply to you that aren't on the test.layful:



Oh, THOSE would be legion!

As a psych / metaphysics major in college I was subjected to many, many tests - by the time I was going for my Master's my nickname was "Hercules" because of all the testing I underwent ("The 12 Labors of Hercules"). You name it, they tested me for it: IQ / achievement, leadership, neuropsychological, personality, objective, projective, sexological, direct observation, group interaction, therapies of every shape, size and color from classical Freudian to Primal Scream.

The doctors who didn't experience nervous breakdowns bought new Porsches.


----------



## TICA (Mar 28, 2013)

49 for me.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 28, 2013)

This part of my personality will be coming out tomorrow...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2013)

Can relate, LOL!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 30, 2013)

A pretty accurate "37".


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2013)

Speaking of personalities, this matches a few ladies I've known ...


----------



## Anne (Apr 13, 2013)

35 here.  Sounds pretty much like me.


----------



## Planxty (Apr 21, 2013)

39 for me, fairly accurate.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 21, 2013)

33 for me.  It puts me on the border of two categories and I can see pieces of myself in both categories.

I highly doubt anyone sees me as "clever, gifted, or talented" - lol lol  but "21 - 30" fills that gap.  

When you're not smart, you'd better be painstaking, cautious, and careful - no matter how much it *isses off your husband. One of us has to be :boxing: 

Interesting and fun but best of all free and I didn't have to go thru a job interview where they said my "psychological profile deemed me not suitable for the job" :stupid:


----------



## Lyn (May 5, 2013)

Scored a 44.  I am very practical and a good listener.  I have been told I am kind to a fault.  I do like to perk people up when they are having a bad day. Center of attention, I don't know about that one, I avoid being the center of attention like the plague.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

34 and right on target


----------



## Lon (Apr 23, 2016)

39 For Me & fairly accurate


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 23, 2016)

I was too lazy to get a pencil and paper, and was having some ADD today, so I just _guesstimated  _by taking a quick glance at the questions, then the answers, then figured my score to be around the median.    So, I figure 31 to 40 points.    The accompanying assessment seems pretty accurate(kind of like a daily horoscope or fortune cookie):



> *31 TO 40 POINTS:* Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful  & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but  modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but  someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the  same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you, realize it  takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it  takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.



sounds about right.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 23, 2016)

I got a 56. Sounds pretty accurate, except for this bit: quick to make decisions, though not always the right ones.

They are ALWAYS the right ones! lol


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 23, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I was too lazy to get a pencil and paper, and was having some ADD today, so I just _guesstimated  _by taking a quick glance at the questions, then the answers, then figured my score to be around the median.    So, I figure 31 to 40 points.    The accompanying assessment seems pretty accurate(kind of like a daily horoscope or fortune cookie):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 23, 2016)

39 -- pretty accurate


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 24, 2016)

47...not sure if I agree. Funny how others see you differently than you see yourself (or maybe I'm kidding myself :-/)


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2016)

45, not so sure it's accurate.


----------



## jnos (Apr 24, 2016)

45!  





> *41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical, and always interesting, someone who's constantly in the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding, someone who'll always cheer them up and help them out.
> *



It seems to fit pretty well.  I shamelessly admit that the older I get the more attention I appreciate. The last sentence fits which is why I love my job. I see a lot of sad people some days. A positive attitude helps.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 25, 2016)

I got 38 and most of it was accurate.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 25, 2016)

26 goodness


----------



## dollie (Nov 20, 2017)

i got a 40


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 20, 2017)

*41 TO 50 POINTS*: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming,  amusing, practical, and always interesting, someone who's constantly in  the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go  to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and  understanding, someone who'll always cheer them up and help them out.

I hate to brag but that's me. 42.

I will add to that.  Stubborn as an ox.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2017)

Between 43 - 49

Couldn't answer #10 because I don't dream of falling, flying, fighting, or searching.  I do have dreams, but they're not *always* pleasant.  :shrug:

Anyway, the range all fits in the same category.  I'll take the description.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2017)

Fifty for me.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 20, 2017)

Scored a 41....


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2017)

*I took the test twice and answered honestly.

I came up with a score of 42 both times which is pretty much the opposite of how I perceive myself.



*






*41 TO 50 POINTS*: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical, and always interesting, someone who's constantly in the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding, someone who'll always cheer them up and help them out.

I think I'm more of a Tasmanian Devil type.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2017)

I guess you can say I am borderline since I got 31. I can see myself in some of the score.

*31 TO 40 POINTS:* Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you, realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 3, 2017)

53. The description fits me except that I don't want to lead anyone or make decisions for them.

*51 TO 60 POINTS*: Others see you as an exciting, highly volatile,  rather impulsive personality, a natural leader, who's quick to make  decisions, though not always the right ones. They see you as bold and  adventuresome, someone who will try anything once, someone who takes  chances and enjoys an adventure. They enjoy being in your company  because of the excitement you radiate.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 4, 2017)

38. Sounds like me, I guess.


----------



## jujube (Dec 4, 2017)

51 for me.  I think I'm definitely in the middle of the 40-60 range.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 4, 2017)

I got 34. Seems about right.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2017)

I got 34 also which seems about right.


----------

